
Report: Google to Launch a Gear VR Competitor, Build VR into Android OS - wrongc0ntinent
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/report-google-to-launch-a-gear-vr-competitor-build-vr-into-android-os/
======
netinstructions
Is anyone developing games/apps for Google's VR headset?

Oculus has probably the biggest developer following, releasing two dev kits
over the last couple years for people to work with. I don't see how Google can
compete with that if there's secrecy around it, and I would wonder if it'll
end up like the Windows/Amazon phone -- few decent apps, resulting in a not
very useful product.

